# sheepheads on Sikes?



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

has anyone seen any good size sheepheads hanging around the pielings lately , i'd like to go out there an shoot a few wit my bow just wondering if there are any studs swimming around , thanks


----------



## Jacktyler627 (Nov 1, 2009)

There's always a guy down there bow fishing, he's always getting a couple sheepshead...


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

I actually saw two underneath the octapier yesterday. Not huge but good enough.


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks for the update they mite start spawning here pretty soon thats when the big ones comes thru


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

they all small this time of year. the big ones dont start showing up till april. but the small ones are there few and far between


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

i was on the sikes today and took my bow but all i saw was one small one.


----------

